# West Coast travel to teach rebuilding class



## Richard King 2 (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi All,

I will be in Bremerton WA teaching a class at a shipyard the first week in December 6 - 10 that is a closed class.  I have had some WA state students ask about another one the week after it. .  I would be willing to do that, but need a volunteer to host it.    I will have a rental car and could drive , but not 700 miles to Southern CA.  in a day...lol... You former CA students could you drive up to Tacoma WA?  or  Portland OR ? Or know someone 1/2 way?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 29, 2021)

That job got canceled as the new administration in DC is laying off ship builders in Bremerton and around the USA.  They are giving 1 million dollars per family walking across the border.   So I won't be going out there now.  sighhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## davidpbest (Oct 29, 2021)

Richard King 2 said:


> They are giving 1 million dollars to all the folks walking across the border.   So I won't be going out there now.  sighhhhhhhhhhhhhh


What does this mean?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 29, 2021)

That was per family.  Only $450,000.00 per person.  I shouldn't mention politics;.  Google that and see for yourself.


----------

